# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  El cultivo de lucuma - fruta bandera del peru !!!

## kscastaneda

*EL SUELO :*
Debe ser con capa arable no menor de 1 metro, con una conductividad electrica no mayor de 2 ds/m.
Si tiene más de 2 ds/m ==>>> Bajar aplicando TRISOLUTION + TIERRAVERDE.  *DENSIDAD DE PLANTACION :*
Se determinará acorde al tipo de suelo y condiciones climaticas de cada zona.
Se sugiere 500 plantas/hectarea. *
HOYOS DE PLANTACION :*
1m x 1m x 0.8
Al hoyo agregarle COMPOST 35 kg + 05 kg de FQB + parte de la tierra extraida. *
RIEGOS :* 
* Es mejor ligeros y frecuentes que pesados y distanciados. *
PODAS :*
* Se le hacen podas de formación para incentivar ramificación lateral y sanitaria para dar paso a la luz y tener buena polinización. *
PLAGAS :*
INSECTILES : comedor de follaje, mosca de la fruta, mosca blanca, querezas.
* Automolis sp. -->  reduce el área foliar del cultivo, que repercute en la fotosíntesis.
* Querezas --> succionan la savia y debilitan la planta a la par que genera  como subproducto sustancias azucaradas que facilitan desarrollo de  fumagina.
* Mosca blanca --> al igual que las queresas ocasionan lo mismo.
* Mosca de la fruta --> malogran los frutos provocando su caída y pudrición. 
PATOGENICAS : oidiosis y fumagina.
* Fumagina --> si controlamos los picadores chupadores, no emitirán sustancias azucaradas y no tendremos este problema que se manifiesta como un moho negro. 
* Oidiosis --> ataca el envés de hojas jóvenes, las que posteriormente se encrespan, amarillan y defolian.  *COSECHA :*
Cuando los sepalos florales que quedan adheridos hayan cambiado a una coloración amarillenta podremos cosechar sin problema de no maduración y arrugamiento posterior ahunado a un sabor desagradable. 
En el 2012, nuevas novedades !!!Temas similares: Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ Artículo: Exportaciones de Productos Bandera del Perú crecieron 50% entre enero y julio Artículo: Perú mostrará sus productos bandera ante representantes de más de 100 países Se Vende Terreno con cultivo de Lúcuma

----------

Alper, andres2992, Bruno Cillóniz, Geraldine G. M., owo, vlaza

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí un plan de fertilización de lúcuma por año desde año1. 
Cordial saludo y usen BIOFERTIL MAR !!!

----------

alesam, Pamelita12, vlaza

----------


## kscastaneda

Pamelita 12, tienes cultivo de Lúcuma o vas a cultivar ???

----------


## José M. Arias

Buenas noches.
Quiera saber si hay que echar algún tipo de madurante al cosechar las lúcumas...he seguido sus pasos de los sépalos levantados pero aun así no llegan a madurar. De ser el caso, cual sería el madurante a utilizar. 
Gracias

----------

